
A downward spiral of progress: Why companies keep ruining your favorite products - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/05/31/the_downward_spiral_of_progress/
======
mynameishere
It's true. The next time I find a pair of shoes I like, I'm buying 20 pairs.
I'll be buried with the 20th.

------
yan
I still miss my plain, black Pumas with the silver _leather_ stripe.

